# how to get expats to participate



## stuexpat

Hello, 

I am struggling to get expat to participate in my research, anyone willing to share their invaluable experience with me. I am researching on nature of the expatriate assignments. please help and support new knowledge being developed.


----------



## Bevdeforges

To be honest, it would really help if you offered a few more details about the nature of your research - is it academic? (if so, what school or university), is it marketing based? (if so, any corporate or agency affiliations).

And you may need to define "expat assignment." If you're talking about people moved overseas by their companies and expecting to return back "home" it's a vastly different audience than some of us here in the forum - long-term permanent residents of countries other than our place of origin. It also sounds as if you aren't interested in those who have retired overseas.

Anyhow, with a few more details, perhaps someone will express some interest in participating in your research.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## stuexpat

*link online*



Bevdeforges said:


> To be honest, it would really help if you offered a few more details about the nature of your research - is it academic? (if so, what school or university), is it marketing based? (if so, any corporate or agency affiliations).
> 
> And you may need to define "expat assignment." If you're talking about people moved overseas by their companies and expecting to return back "home" it's a vastly different audience than some of us here in the forum - long-term permanent residents of countries other than our place of origin. It also sounds as if you aren't interested in those who have retired overseas.
> 
> Anyhow, with a few more details, perhaps someone will express some interest in participating in your research.
> Cheers,
> Bev


hello there, I am a new member in this group and tried to provide link to my survey online but the system didnt allow me to do so unless if I have posted 4 posts. I have a link that I would like to paste when I post the ad, the link provides everything about the research. yes it is academic and it investigates the nature of non traditional expatriates. the online survey requires expats to simply tick relevant statements regarding their assignments and only take about 20 minutes to complete. this is the link https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/6BKDC5M
I am hoping that many expats would respond. I genuinely appreciate their time to fill in the survey. thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It would really be helpful if you would include your survey criteria here in your request for assistance.

I went over to your site, intending to see if I could help you out, but it was on the third page that I found this definition of the "non traditional expat" you were looking for:

"Non -traditional expatriate assignments are assignments that are less that a year and generally only a few weeks or months."

This is why it would be nice to have the information about the survey up front in the request.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

